# Dash Rip Rock's first HRC Retrieving Hunt Test



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

My first experience with an HRC Hunt test. I ran Dash up to the Texoma Hunting Retriever Club Hunt Test near Ardmore Oklahoma last Sunday. One of the more fun groups I have encountered at one of these events. 

Proud Dash with his first HRC pass. 











On the SEA Ranch . Beautiful Country. 










Some tradition with the club members who's dogs completed a title pass. 



















For Me and Dash, one down, three to go to get his Started title. It was a great experience and on a problem I was having with Dash with AKC hunt tests, I think Dash got worked out today. He worried the first gunners blind a little, but got over it. When he was sent for the second one he charged the retrieve and did great. He payed no attention to the blinds on the water portion. Because of a Winger that fell out of a blind just as he was picking up a bird at his last AKC hunt test last year, the blind had started to become somewhat of a boogie man to him. But I do think we about got the problem beat and the HRC test experience will help with his next AKC retriever test.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Dash is looking SO PROUD!! Keep up the great job!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

In reality he is being defiant in that picture. I had put him back in that position about 5 times saying stay each time. Just before that picture I pointed at him and gave him a stern verbal " you Stay". He is thumbing his nose at me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well he is a pretty boy even when being defiant.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Dash is a self thinker and likes to do what Dash wants to do. We battle over who is the pack leader often. But I always win. Most of the time. ;D


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats. That is quite the accomplishment, I assume that he was the only V there, too!


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations - that is way cool! When I first looked at his picture I could TELL he was majorly annoyed with the camera - having seen that expression millions of times before on my guys! WHOA SIT STAY NO NO NO so much for all that training ;D.

Versatile dogs - can do so much more than most people think. 

Did the training for the HRC make an impact on your duck hunting experience?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

is CAMO the new BLACK dress ? LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Your actually required to wear camo or hunting clothing at HRC hunting tests. They want to keep it similar to real hunting situations. And because of that, the training is no different than training I do for dove and duck hunting. And yes, the only Vizsla. Test before last I had three different people ask about or complement about my Red Fox Lab or Red Dudley Lab.


----------

